# The Official FAF World of Warcraft Roster List



## Morroke (Feb 23, 2010)

Just note me here or on FA to update or add yourself to the list. You may also post here.

Please remember to include the *name *of the character, *server*, *race*, *class*, *level*.
Example for the sake of simplicity;
Mok'Nathal
Maugrimm - 85 Orc Hunter

*The Official FAF World of Warcraft Roster List*​ 




*Oceania PvE servers*

Aman'Thul
Caelestrasz
DingowolfAU

LightbornÃ© - 80 Paladin
Jurtam - 80 Hunter​

Dath'Remar
Khaz'goroth
Marlkintass

Marlinka
Zordrak
Zaeffra​

Nagrand
Saurfang
*Oceania PvP servers*

Barthilas
Dreadmaul
Frostmourne
Gundrak
Jubei'Thos
Thaurissan
*Pacific PvE servers*

Aerie Peak
sonicfan77

Gradies - Human Warrior

Fincoffeemug

Notaddicted - 22 Troll Hunter​

Anvilmar
Arathor
Antonidas
Azuremyst
Koronikov

Moridenith -  80 Rogue

Beltbuster

Hut - 80 Human Warlock​

Baelgun
Blade's Edge
Bladefist
Bronzebeard
Cenarius
Draenor
Dragonblight
Echo Isles
Galakrond
Crusader Mike

Stanleet - 80 Human Priest​

Gnomeregan
Hyjal
Stickyfur

Freemilk - Tauren Druid

Namalucibai

Namalucibai - 85 Night Elf Druid
Cbaoth - 47 Draenei Shaman
AmadeÃ¼s - 16 Worgen Druid​

Kilrogg
Korialstrasz
StriderAuerion

Vaergyll - 75 Worgen Warlock​

Lightbringer
Morroke

Boozehammer - 80 Dwarf Paladin
Meravik - 80 Draenei Shaman
Taruth - 66 Draenei Warrior
Scumclaw - 58 Worgen Death Knight
Filthfang - 13 Worgen Rogue​

Misha
Moonrunner
Nordrassil
Proudmoore
Shadowsong
Shu'Halo
Silvermoon
Precis

Ccarayhua - 80 Hunter
Macra - 62 Draenei Shaman​

Skywall
Kittycoon

Kairiko - 80 Warrior

Lazaria

Lazaria - Draenei Paladin
Naytalia - Night Elf Hunter
Razaylia - Gnome Rogue
Zedora - Blood Elf Warlock
Jaszara - Tauren Druid
Raijula - Troll Death Knight​

Suramar
Uldum
Uther
StrangeAeons

Kharna - 30s Draenei Mage​

Velen
Windrunner
*Pacific PvP servers*

Blackrock
Blackwing Lair
Bonechewer
Boulderfist
midnit

Midnitail - Tauren Hunter​

Coilfang
Crushridge
WillowWulf​ 
Markoh - 23 Tauren Druid​ Obsidianash - Undead Rogue​

Daggerspine
Bando37​ 
67 Tauren Death Knight​

Dark Iron
Kraven

80 Draenei DK​

Darrowmere
Destromath
Kelo

AragÃ¨n - Alliance
Xiuhcoatl - Alliance
Kelo - Alliance
Dracyn - Alliance
OmegÃ  - Alliance​

Dethecus
Dragonmaw
Dunemaul
Frostwolf
Gorgonnash
Gurubashi
Kalecgos
Kil'Jaeden
Lethon
Maiev
Nazjatar
Ner'zhul
Onyxia
Rivendare
Shattered Halls
Spinebreaker
iKerochu​ 
Lawlzthegame - 14 Horde Hunter

Panthros

Skullrot - 80 Undead Warrior
Coojoo - 80 Tauren Druid
Katanna - 80 Blood Elf Hunter​ 


Spirestone
Stonemaul
Nex

Kehntwo - 80 Warlock
Nexnactu - 80 Death Knight
Ihasabandaid - 31 Druid​

Stormscale
Sam​ 
Samrb - Tauren Druid​ 


Tichondrius
Kazer

Kazerthan - 80 Blood Elf Paladin
Arkadeous - 73 Mage​

Ursin
Vashj
*Pacific RP servers*

Blackwater Raiders
Cenarion Circle
Feathermoon
Kyowai​ 
Ebonthunder - 80 Tauren Warrior​

Sentinels
Dass

Mucca - 57 Tauren Shaman
Dasschlechte - 80 Blood Elf Warlock
Pivo - 62 Dwarf Hunter

Kazukiferret

Aneyh - 71 Worgen Hunter
Shenzie - 61 Worgen Death Knight
Ikuzak - 8 Worgen Druid
Zombaby - 4 Undead Warrior​

Silver Hand
Jelly

Jayantok - 46 Troll Hunter

Kelo

RÃ  - Horde​

The Scryers
JasenTamiia

Jasemine - 64 Undead Warlock

LolitaOfTheVoid

Bullethorn - 72 Tauren Hunter
Ebonstone - 72 Dwarf Death Knight​ ​

Wyrmrest Accord
Kurama0900

Huatar - Tauren Warrior

Ticon​ 
Ruckh - 80 Troll Rogue
Yir - 80 Night Elf Warrior

catcubus

Karrera - Undead Warlock

Morroke

Endwell - 85 Blood Elf Paladin
Zuldabi - 60 Troll Druid
Nothuardis - 65 Blood Elf Mage
Drok - 58 Orc Death Knight
Ivalu - 40 Tauren Hunter
Caspian - 50 Blood Elf Rogue
Mokgrom - 40 Orc Warrior
Kolruk - 10 Orc Shaman
Cassadaga - 9 Undead Priest
Diseasebag - Undead Warlock

Internet Police Chief

Sergo - 80 Tauren Death Knight
Anohe - 80 Tauren Shaman
Nartkal - 80 Troll Priest
Solandra - 80 Night Elf Rogue​ 
*Pacific RP-PvP servers*

The Venture Co.
*Mountain PvE servers*

Azjol-Nerub
KatmanDu

Eodsarge - 80 Night Elf Druid​

Doomhammer
Icecrown
Perenolde
Terenas
Zangarmarsh
*Mountain PvP servers*

Kel'Thuzad
Darkspear
Fenrari

CrescentÃ© - 80 Troll Priest
Fatewinds - 80 Troll Rogue
Saphrence - 80 Orc Warlock
Shaymi - 80 Tauren Warrior
Feyt - 80 Tauren Hunter
Efai - 80 Blood Elf Mage
Karistos - 80 Tauren Death Knight
Fenrari - 80 Blood Elf Paladin
Morgam - 80 Tauren Shaman
Dreamgate - 80 Tauren Druid

Crusader Mike

Stanleet - 85 Undead Warlock
​

Deathwing
Bloodscalp
Kelo

Kelodragon - Horde​

Nathrezim
*Mountain RP servers*

Shadow Council

*Central PvE servers*

Aggramar
Alexstrasza
Azbulldog​ 
Azbulldog - 80 Night Elf Hunter
Worldwidefan - 80 Night Elf Druid
Arizone - 80 Blood Elf Rogue
Ahzie - 80 Troll Shaman
Necraz - 80 Undead Death Knight​

Alleria
Blackhand
Borean Tundra
Cairne
Alarad

Tanitorbul - 72 Troll Mage
Kolduun - 70 Orc Hunter
Alarad - 69 Troll Death Knight
Tarchen - 57 Undead Warlock​

Dawnbringer
Draka
Takun

Dhelm - 80 Druid​ Takuun - 80 Death Knight

Xaerun
Xaerun - 58 Death Knight
Ruane - 42 Druid​ 


Eitrigg
Fizzcrank
Dasaki

Dasaki - Night Elf Druid​

Garona
Ghostlands
Greymane
Grizzly Hills
Hellscream
Hydraxis
Kael'thas
Khaz Modan
Vitae

VitaÃ« - 80 Troll Hunter​

Kul Tiras
Madoran
Malfurion
Malygos
Mok'Nathal
Morroke 

Maugrimm - 85 Orc Hunter​ Snarlhoof - 81 Tauren Druid
Grengor - 80 Tauren Shaman
Shatterhoof - 81 Tauren Death Knight
Mockingbird - 80 Undead Mage
Zage - 81 Troll Rogue
Arrowhide - 80 Tauren Warrior
Ghavik - 80 Orc Warlock
Aiur - 80 Troll Priest​ 

Muradin
Nesingwary
Quel'Dorei
Ravencrest
Leon Steelpaw​

Rexxar
Runetotem
Sen'Jin
Staghelm
Terokkar
Thunderhorn
PreciousKitten

Salori - 72 Blood Elf Paladin
Shalka - 16 Shaman​

Vek'nilash
Kelo

Aragen - Alliance​

Whisperwind
Winterhoof
*Central PvP servers*

Aegwynn
Agamaggan
Akama
<CaliforniaStripes>

Jinxiee - 80 Tauren Shaman​

Archimonde
Azgalor
Azshara
Balnazzar
Blood Furnace
Burning Legion
Cho'gall
Chromaggus
Detheroc
Drak'tharon
sbtanker

Mythidas - 80 Draenei Shaman​

Drak'thul
Frostmane
Garithos
Gul'dan
Hakkar
Illidan
Korgath
Laughing Skull
Mal'Ganis
Malorne
Fenrari

Fenrirsulfr - 80 Tauren Shaman
Nasari - 80 Blood Elf Mage
Saphros - 71 Tauren Hunter
Rakevos - 73 Tauren Warrior
Eclipser - 68 Undead Priest
Nidhoggier - 70 Blood Elf Warlock​

Mug'thol
Wulfe 

LÃ¬lith - ??​ Luigy - ??
Zomgie - ??

LycanBlade​ 
30 Troll Shaman​ 

Stormreaver
Heckler & Koch80 Tauren Shaman - PM for name​

Sargeras
The Underbog
Thunderlord
Wildhammer
Doomsquirrel

Kreevox - 80 Troll Death Knight​*Central RP servers*

Farstriders
Zeke Shadowfyre​ 
Sariel - 72 Blood Elf Hunter​ Xydaine - 76 Blood Elf Rogue
Ozriel - 80 Blood Elf Death Knight
Tilgath - 35 Orc Warlock
Almiras - 34 Night Elf Druid​ 


Kirin Tor
Moon Guard
bones

Mahkala - 80 Troll Hunter
Zelindrel - 18 Blood Elf Mage
Deyjalin - 60 Troll Shaman

LolitaOfTheVoid

Araea - 80 Human Warlock
VÃ¶rel - 80 Draenei Paladin
Wildstorm - 80 Night Elf Druid

Damzaka

80 Warrior
80 Druid
30 Blood Elf Paladin
34 Hunter

Morroke

Zogul - 61 Orc Rogue
Griseous - 13 Worgen Hunter​

Scarlet Crusade
catcubus

Carrera - Draenei Hunter​

Sisters of Elune
Thorium Brotherhood
Luxari

Lougaron - 80 Blood Elf Hunter
Visser - 80 Blood Elf Priest
Keliara - 80 Tauren Druid
Aguella - Blood Elf Rogue
Lykaeos - Blood Elf Death Knight
Avinyaaru - Draenei Shaman
Breeyar - Blood Elf Mage
Luxam - Blood Elf Warlock
Nakhtmin - Blood Elf Paladin​*Central RP-PvP servers*

Emerald Dream
sbtanker

Brighthooves - 45 Tauren Druid

xRezRaptorx

Huntard - 80 Orc Hunter
Rezhawk - 80 Tauren Death Knight
Rezeagle - 80 Tauren Warrior​

Lightninghoof
Maelstrom
Twisting Nether

*Eastern PvE servers*

Area 52
Arygos
Bando37

80 Dwarf Rogue​ 
Ash Levitt​Polow - Rogue

Ch1cken Sniper

Mourneris - 72 Dwarf Hunter

Blackmorgrim

Blackmorgrim - 80 Troll Priest

Sajin

Komamurak - Worgen Warrior​
Bloodhoof
Zukaro Travon​ 
Zackfox - 68 Warlock​ 
4sak3nFurry

Ciklone - 80 Night Elf Death Knight
​ 

Dalaran
Drenden
Durotan
Duskwood
Eldre'Thalas
Elune
bdjwill​ 
Brilliam - 80 Blood Elf Holy Paladin​ 


Eonar
firekeeper77

Firekeeper - 80 Druid
Furrykeeper - 74 Hunter
Fuzzykeeper - 80 Shaman
Yiffyiff - 17 Priest
Milkkeeper - 35 Warrior
Heartkeeper - 25 Paladin​

Exodar
Fenris
Stickyfur

Woofwood - Worgen Rogue​

Garrosh
Gilneas
Grizzly Hills
Kargath
Khadgar
Llane
Lothar
Medivh
Nazgrel
Kelo

Kuze - Alliance​

Norgannon
ThunderWolf78

Zeldaguy - Night Elf Warrior​ 


Shandris
Rydel

Rydel - 80 Human Paladin
Eddik - 72 Human Death Knight
Kedris - 80 Night Elf Druid

Riavus

Riavus - 80 Paladin
Vhon - 80 Druid
Anosai - 80 Death Knight
​

Stormrage
Tanaris
Thrall
girly boi kyi​ 
Bigbadwulf - Warrior​ Edor - Druid
Iamwarlock - Warlock
Vynlan - Death Knight​ 

Trollbane
Turalyon
Eaeis

Jav - 80 Tauren Shaman
Javister - 80 Troll Death Knight
Tribalbeast - 80 Tauren Druid
Javilen - 80 Tauren Hunter​

Uldaman
Undermine
Ysera
Zul'jin
Maisuki

Maisuki - 80 Troll Mage​*Eastern PvP servers*

Altar of Storms
Alterac Mountains
Andorhal
Anetheron
Anub'arak
Arthas
Auchindoun
Black Dragonflight
Dankore

Dankore - 80 Tauren Hunter​

Bleeding Hollow
Burning Blade
Dalvengyr
Ibuuyk

Ibuuyk - Night Elf Rogue​

Demon Soul
Dentarg
Eredar
Morvik

Actionpoint - 80 Night Elf Druid​

Executus
Firetree
Gorefiend
iKerochu​ 
Leikmudkipz - 12 Blood Elf Paladin​ 


Haomarush
Ireful

Ireful - 80 Night Elf Druid​

Jaedenar
Lightning's Blade
Mannoroth
Magtheridon
Winds

Lifter - 66 Undead Rogue​

Scilla
Shadowmoon
Shattered Hand
Koze

Koze - Blood Elf Warlock

sbtanker

Greeko - 71 Tauren Druid​

Skullcrusher
Harmony​ 
Newfdraggie - 80 Human Rogue​ 


Smolderthorn
The Forgotten Coast
Tortheldrin
Warsong
Ysondre
Zuluhed
Doomsquirrel

Naerov - Undead Rogue

Oasus

Palpatine - 80 Tauren Druid

​*Eastern RP servers*

Argent Dawn
Earthen Ring
Ireful

Flatfoot - 80 Tauren Druid​

Steamwheedle Cartel
*Eastern RP-PvP servers*

Ravenholdt
Hyenaworks​ 
Solveig - 80 Human Warrior​ 

*Latin America PvE servers*

Quel'Thalas
*Latin America PvP servers*

Drakkari
Ragnaros
Zeiras

Rezlad - 80 Blood Elf Mage
Ziras - 80 Tauren Druid
Rakinos - 80 Undead Priest​*Europe*

Stormrage
Yoshichief

Yoshichief - Human Priest​

Stormscale
Xavier Foxx

Txontirea - 80 Blood Elf Rogue​

Chromaggus
Tally

Tapes - 80 Warlock​

Khadgar
Kibou

Inakamono - 80 Mage
Fullofgrace - 80 Priest​

Anachronos
Winkuru​ 
Finduilas - Night Elf Druid
​


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*

I am on Farstriders mostly, but why the Timezone divy with the servers for the US?


----------



## Morroke (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am on Farstriders mostly, but why the Timezone divy with the servers for the US?



Communication purposes. 

'Bawww you're never on when I am!'

'Different timezones bro.'


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*

All my charaters are on US Mug'thol


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*

I'm about to get back into playing this. I have an 80 tauren shaman on stormreaver

Activated my account again. PM me for the character's name.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*

80 dwarf rogue on arygos I never play, 67 Tauren DK on daggerspine. I'm mostly rolling lowbies to play with friends.


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*

Realm: Bloodhoof (US Pacific server)
Faction: Alliance
Class: Warlock
Level: 68
Name: Zackfox


I don't play as often as I used to so if you are going to add me you should send me a message here.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*

I don't play retail.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*



lupinealchemist said:


> I don't play retail.


arn't you a rebel.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*



Heckler & Koch said:


> arn't you a rebel.



Money's tight.


----------



## Winkuru (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*

Go europe.

Finduilas, Alliance, Night Elf, Anachronos, Druid.

Main ofc.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*

Don't come to Ravenholdt.  It's 2.7:1 horde dominated.  There are more blood elves than Alliance members.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*

Norgannon *eastern* main toon Zeldaguy. Night Elf warrior.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*

I'm on skullcrusher, I got ten toons there but my current main is an 80 Human Rogue called NewfDraggie


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*



Hyenaworks said:


> Don't come to Ravenholdt.  It's 2.7:1 horde dominated.  There are more blood elves than Alliance members.


That's the old passage to Ravenholm... we don't go there anymore...


----------



## Morroke (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*

Updated.


----------



## Azbulldog (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*

Alexstrasza US
Azbulldog 80 Night Elf Hunter <- Main
Worldwidefan 80 Night Elf Druid
Arizone 80 Blood Elf Rogue
Ahzie 80 Troll Shaman
Necraz 80 Undead Death Knight

By the way, your list is a little difficult to read.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*



Azbulldog said:


> Alexstrasza US
> Azbulldog 80 Night Elf Hunter <- Main
> Worldwidefan 80 Night Elf Druid
> Arizone 80 Blood Elf Rogue
> ...


 
Working on it on and off during today to make it better. Also adding.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*



Hyenaworks said:


> Don't come to Ravenholdt.  It's 2.7:1 horde dominated.  There are more blood elves than Alliance members.



Same for Silver Hand. It's 3.5:1 alliance dominated. There are more night elves than Horde. And there are more humans than night elves.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official FA World of Warcraft Roster List*



Morroke said:


> Communication purposes.
> 
> 'Bawww you're never on when I am!'
> 
> 'Different timezones bro.'




Most people I've talked to on that server are usually on the east or West side. :V
I r on east.


----------



## JasenTamiia (Feb 27, 2010)

Jasemine <Twilights Call> lvl 64 Undead Warlock - The Scryers


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 27, 2010)

_Edit blank'd

Don't bother looking me up. Recently was looked up only to be faced by drama whore(s)._ _
I'll come find you. However, due to my priorities, this is likely to never happen._


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

The title of this thread needs to be changed to "LFM FAF WoW Roster 5kgs only no scrubs PST with achieve"


----------



## Sam (Feb 27, 2010)

Samrb, Stormscale, Druid, Tauren.


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm on Crushridge 
Markoh, Tauren Druid lvl 23


----------



## Morroke (Feb 27, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## iKerochu (Feb 28, 2010)

Realm: Gorefiend
Faction: Horde
Class: Paladin
Level: 12.
Name: Leikmudkipz

Realm: Spinebreaker
Faction: Horde
Class: Hunter
Level: 14.
Name: Lawlzthegame.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Feb 28, 2010)

Huatar, Wyrmrest Accord, Tauren Warrior


----------



## bdjwill (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm located on the US Elune Server. Brilliam is my main, lvl 80 Belf Holy Pally


----------



## Morroke (Feb 28, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## Morvik (Mar 1, 2010)

Eredar (US Eastern PVP sever)
Actionpoint 80 night elf druid


----------



## Dass (Mar 1, 2010)

Sentinels US

Mucca - 57 Tauren Shaman (pictured)
Dasschlechte - 80 Blood Elf Warlock
Pivo - 62 Dwarf Hunter whom I never use.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll do it.

Farstriders US
*Horde*
Ozriel 80 Death Knight
Sariel 73  Hunter
Tilgath 34 Warlock

*Alliance*

Almiras 34 Druid


----------



## Morroke (Mar 8, 2010)

Added 4sak3nFurry, updated Zeke.


----------



## bones (Mar 15, 2010)

1


----------



## Takun (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The title of this thread needs to be changed to "LFM FAF WoW Roster 5kgs only no scrubs PST with achieve"




And then needs to be filled with posts saying GEAR SCORE DOESN'T MEAN ANYTHING I CAN DPS WITH 2500 GS AS GOOD AS A 5K GS DFWIOEHNWFDS.


----------



## Kazer (Mar 15, 2010)

Might as well put my info on here

Central Time
Server: Tichondrious
Kazerthan 80 Paladin
Arkadeous 73 Mage

Both For the Horde


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice to see that good ol' stormreaver is safe from furry taint, minus that druid named "Yiff" that the leader of a raiding guild or something. I asked if he was a furry and he said "I'm playing a giant cowman that can shapeshift into animals, what do you think?" or something along those lines. I lol'd.


----------



## KatmanDu (Mar 23, 2010)

Azjol-nerub PvE server

EODsarge: 80 night-elf druid (tank/heals)
a bunch of others that are just there to hold names.

Aegwynn PvP server

EODsarge: 59 human death knight (AOE DPS)


----------



## Draconic (Mar 28, 2010)

Could you add the European WoW servers to the list, please? I'd like to add my character to it. D:

EDIT: FUCK, didn't notice they were already there, right at the very bottom. Sorry, ignore this post.


----------



## PreciousKitten (Mar 28, 2010)

Realm: Thunderhorn
Faction: Horde
Class: Paladin
Level: 72
Name: Salori

Realm: Thunderhorn
Faction: Horde
Class: Shaman
Level: 16
Name: Shalka


----------



## Larathen (Apr 4, 2010)

Im on Garona with a few other furries too.




My toons = Larathen - lvl 80 Warrior, Jooktar - lvl 80 Mage, and Laratenette - lvl 80 Priest


All hordies. Tauren, Troll, Troll.


----------



## spartan_4 (Apr 12, 2010)

Realm: bladefist (US Pacific server PvE)
Faction: Horde
Class: Paladin 
Level: 80
Name: VÃ ndrail

random stuff

main spec prot but ret has better gear
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Bladefist&cn=Vàndrail

dont play as of right now since i lost wrath do to some things a hacker did so dont have the $70 to get plagying again mabey this summer when i have extra cash laying around


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Sariel just hit 80 last night.
Whoot.


----------



## TeeJay the GolFaux (Apr 15, 2010)

Andorhal lvl 80 shaman horde around 5300 gs nearly 1k res pvp gear and growing named kryochronic, everyone knows who i really am there... (the first ascendant...) I basically just tell any random group i wanna join that "Im #1" and i get an invite. On top of that I like to fuck with people sometimes since its the internet on that game. Ill start telling people their addresses, real names, whatever. I got booted from 1 group for doing that, but the fact i tell anyone "Im #1" I get an invite. On top of that since im a gold fox any grp i join gets INSANELY LUCKY. But If I dont get something out of it I leave the grp because I come and go as I please. So its up to you guys if u want to play with me there. I dont fuck with people I like so yea... (I have my own guild that no one is allowed to join {The Lone Wolf Golfaux [unless your one of the top 30]} I just mainly help any guild that wants my help.)

When I gaze at the sun i go by 2, When i gaze the moon I go by 4, When I leave my body i go by 8, and when i want to I go by 1. I come and go as I please, and whoever I come to is graced with insane luck. What is my name? (full name plz...)


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 15, 2010)

TeeJay the GolFaux said:


> Andorhal lvl 80 shaman horde around 5300 gs nearly 1k res pvp gear and growing named kryochronic, everyone knows who i really am there... (the first ascendant...) I basically just tell any random group i wanna join that "Im #1" and i get an invite. On top of that I like to fuck with people sometimes since its the internet on that game. Ill start telling people their addresses, real names, whatever. I got booted from 1 group for doing that, but the fact i tell anyone "Im #1" I get an invite. On top of that since im a gold fox any grp i join gets INSANELY LUCKY. But If I dont get something out of it I leave the grp because I come and go as I please. So its up to you guys if u want to play with me there. I dont fuck with people I like so yea... (I have my own guild that no one is allowed to join {The Lone Wolf Golfaux [unless your one of the top 30]} I just mainly help any guild that wants my help.)
> 
> When I gaze at the sun i go by 2, When i gaze the moon I go by 4, When I leave my body i go by 8, and when i want to I go by 1. I come and go as I please, and whoever I come to is graced with insane luck. What is my name? (full name plz...)


Ehm, that #1 stuff must be some kind of big deal, but, WTF is "the first ascendant"? What does it mean? What value is it?

Ontopic:
Argent Dawn, Europe:

Kraisus, lvl 80 Undead Warlock
Cerbane, lvl 58 Tauren Death Knight
Staghorn, lvl 42 Tauren Druid


----------



## Raymond Night Fur (Apr 15, 2010)

Crowl Area 52 pve


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Ehm, that #1 stuff must be some kind of big deal, but, WTF is "the first ascendant"? What does it mean? What value is it?
> 
> Ontopic:
> Argent Dawn, Europe:
> ...



MIght wanna look him up on Wow-heroes then to make sure. :V


----------



## Winged_Icewolf (Apr 17, 2010)

The Venture Co.-US
Hengist: lvl 80 Blood Elf Paladin
Kriemhild: lvl 80 Blood Elf Hunter
Raban: lvl 80 Blood Elf DK
Sacnite: lvl 80 Tauren Druid
Signy: lvl 80 Blood Elf DK


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 17, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> MIght wanna look him up on Wow-heroes then to make sure. :V


I did... With the reputation he says he has, he's getting into some pretty lame groups. He's only beaten 1 Naxx 10 man boss so far, no 25-man.


----------



## yiff_chiyo (Apr 17, 2010)

My main is Sentinals, US RP server
Tinkerbala~ 35 Belf Hunter(leveling so her level will be changing often) Guild Leader of The Knights of Good
Jenthara~ 21 Tauren Shammy
 Kriinella~ 14 Belf Warlock
Silalyn~ 12 Nelf Druid(my burnout toon for when i get bored leveling horde toons. Gonna be faction changed eventually)
Klarah~ 10 undead Mage

Note me if curious about my guild ^^


----------



## Kittycoon (Apr 18, 2010)

Kairiko Skywall Level 80 Warrior
Mintycookie Skywall Level 62 Death Knight (Gnomes ftw)
Kittycoon Skywall Level 16 priest ( Focused charcter to be leveled, needed to get a more useful endgame toon.)

Morrassine Malfurion Level 18 hunter (Server downtime alt)

Kittycoon Scarlet Crusade Level 16 hunter (Server downtime alt)


----------



## Koze (Apr 19, 2010)

I have Koze, a Blood Elf Warlock on Shattered Hand. :3


----------



## Leon Steelpaw (Apr 19, 2010)

I myself have several toons on US Ravencrest (PvE).  Was originally US Mannoroh (PvP).


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> I did... With the reputation he says he has, he's getting into some pretty lame groups. He's only beaten 1 Naxx 10 man boss so far, no 25-man.



Sounds like stroking his e-penis.

I can admit as my main, I am 7th in my guild, but I am not in the top 20 on my server.
Even though I do well and can follow instructions, I suck by server standards. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Yay stormreaver is still safe.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 19, 2010)

Central PvE Fizzcrank.
Dasaki, Night Elf Druid, lvl constantly rising


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yay stormreaver is still safe.



Brb Invading Stormreaver.


----------



## midnit (May 1, 2010)

i have midnitail tauren hunter on boulderfist , cant play till i have anew  computer and im trying to find a RP server with poeple i know


----------



## Ireful (May 1, 2010)

Haomarush
Ireful NightElf Druid 80

Earthen Ring
FlatFoot Tauren Druid 80

I just showed off my two mains. Man, I wish there was a server that all furries could go to, not that I plan to raid with them. I'm kinda spoiled having a really good raid lead tank that is my room mate. =^_^=


----------



## Tally (May 7, 2010)

Hey, you can add mine if you so wish.

Tapes on EU Chromaggus 
80 warlock


----------



## StrangeAeons (May 8, 2010)

I'm in Uther for some reason, even though I'm not west coast. My main's Kharna. I'm not on tons, tho'. It's a fem. Draenai mage, mid-30's, I think...

EDIT: I'm not absolutely certain of my lvl 'cause I'm not on much, sadly.


----------



## Eaeis (May 10, 2010)

Realm:Turalyon US
Characters: Tauren Shaman named Jav lvl 80,Troll Death Knight named Javister lvl 80,Tauren Druid named Tribalbeast lvl 80,Tauren Hunter named Javilen lvl 80.

I have many alts and play on many servers.


----------



## Kittycoon (May 11, 2010)

Too lazy to post everything, here's an armory http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Skywall&cn=Kairiko


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Hey assholes.

Play on stormreaver and gank bitches.


----------



## Oasus (May 13, 2010)

Palpatine - Lv 80 Resto Druid

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Zuluhed&cn=Palpatine


----------



## Kreevox (May 13, 2010)

Kreevox, Wildhamer, lvl 80 Troll Death Knight

Naerov, Zuluhed, Undead Rogue


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 14, 2010)

Jinxiee- Tauren Shaman lvl 80

Akama

and thats all i remember off the top of my head


----------



## Luxari (May 19, 2010)

Thorium Brotherhood, US Central, RP

Lougaron, level 80 Blood elf hunter
Visser, level 80 blood elf priest
Keliara, level 80 tauren druid
Aguella, blood elf rogue
Lykaeos, blood elf DK
Avinyaaru, draenei shaman
Breeyar, blood elf mage
Luxam, blood elf warlock
Nakhtmin, blood elf paladin

<_< I like blood elves.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 3, 2010)

Dark Iron - 80 Spacegoat DK


----------



## Blackmorgrim (Jun 4, 2010)

Blackmorgrim US-Arygos L80 Troll Shadowpriest


----------



## catcubus (Jun 12, 2010)

Both of these are RP servers

--> Wyrmrest Accord
Karrera (UD Warlock)

--> Scarlet Crusade
Carrera (Draenei Hunter)

I have more characters, but I value privacy.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2010)

derp
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Stormreaver&cn=Mentova


----------



## Vitae (Jun 28, 2010)

Khaz Modan, level 80 Troll Hunter, VitaÃ«  (Ã« = alt 0235)


----------



## Zane Browntail (Jul 1, 2010)

*New to the US realms of WoW*

Just started playing WoW on the US servers after being badgered by a bunch of people to do so, anyone playing on the server Steamwheedle Cartel feel free to drop a line^_^


----------



## Ames (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: New to the US realms of WoW*

I quit WoW after a month.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 2, 2010)

Morikai level 80 Human Death night
Atelia Level 80 Dranei Shammy


Deathsilence level 80 undead rogue
VollyCaster level 80 troll huntard

^^


----------



## Koronikov (Jul 2, 2010)

Azuremyst, lvl 80, rogue Moridenith, dont plan on buying time until cataclysm comes out though and then ill probably have a Worgen >.> still like horde 
better

Other Char
Jaalavrang (i think) on Elune lvl 40 Druid healer Night elf


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Lemme add another one to mine (Goes with Markoh)

Obsidianash 
I'll edit the level later, but he's an undead rogue
Same server, Crushridge


----------



## Ch1cken Sniper (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm on Arygos (Eastern-US PvE), level 71 almost 72 Dwarf Hunter called Mourneris.


----------



## tigerlily (Jul 7, 2010)

Heeey! I've been wanting to play WoW with some fellow furs for a while now. Most of my mains are in the Kael Thas server all but one are alliance. But I am willing to start a new toon on servers with more furries. Just PM me for my characters names.

-TL


----------



## Asswings (Jul 7, 2010)

Ruckh, Wyrmrest Accord (80 troll rogue)
Yir, Wyrmrest Accord (80 night elf warrior)

Uhhh and a few assorted lower-level alts. All Wyrmrest Accord though.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 7, 2010)

I highly encourage everyone who has their name up here to take a look at this: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...d-Activision-You-thought-this-was-a-good-idea because it affects you.


----------



## Zeiras (Jul 14, 2010)

Rezlad ( 80 Mage Blood Elf) Ragnaros
Ziras ( 80 Druid Tauren) Ragnaros
Rakinos (80 Forsaken Priest) Ragnaros


For The Horde!!!!


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

Araea, 80 Human Warlock (will be Worgen come Cata), on Moon Guard
VÃ¶rel, 80 Draenei Paladin on Moon Guard
Wildstorm, 80 Night Elf Druid on Moon Guard (will also be worgen)
Bullethorn, 72 Tauren Hunter on Scryers (part of a team my husband and I have)
Ebonstone, 72 Dwarf Deathknight (when cata comes out she's getting a name/race change)

I play both Sides; Araea was originally Forsaken until I hit 80 during wrath and realized her server had absolutely NOTHING going on horde-side. so I moved her to the server all my RL buddies play on- they play ally =/

My favorite races have to be Forsaken, Tauren, Orc, Draenei, and Worgen <3


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lemme add another one to mine (Goes with Markoh)
> 
> Obsidianash
> I'll edit the level later, but he's an undead rogue
> Same server, Crushridge


 
I KNEW IT  Anyway the following are all of my 68 + people.

Let's see 

Darkspear:
CrescentÃ© - Troll Priest 80
Fatewinds - Troll Rogue 80
Saphrence - Orc Warlock 80
Shaymi - Tauren Warrior 80
Feyt - Tauren Hunter 80
Efai - Blood Elf Mage 80
Karistos - Tauren Death Knight 80
Fenrari - Blood Elf Paladin 80
Morgam - Tauren Shaman 80
Dreamgate - Tauren Druid 80

Malorne:
Fenrirsulfr - Tauren Shaman 80
Nasari - Blood Elf Mage 80
Saphros - Tauren Hunter 71
Rakevos - Tauren Warrior 73
Eclipser - Forsaken Priest 68
Nidhoggier - Blood Elf Warlock 70

Gnomergan
Sigilis - Dranei Priest


----------



## Morroke (Jul 15, 2010)

I updated this shiiiiit


----------



## Lazaria (Aug 16, 2010)

6 toons all together, 3 ally and 3 horde. All of them are on Skywall server
Ally side
Lazaria-draenei holy pally-main
Naytalia-night elf hunter
Razaylia-gnome rogue

Horde side
Zedora-blood elf warlock-main
Jaszara-tauren resto druid
Raijula-troll tanking dk


----------



## damzaka (Aug 19, 2010)

Damzaka@yahoo.com(figure might as well use that new friend interface in WoW)  ~moonguard feel free to add me. I have an 80 Warrior, 80 Druid: Alliance. 30 Befl Paladin and 34 Hunter.


----------



## Xavier Foxx (Aug 20, 2010)

Stormscale EU
Txontirea 
Blood Elf
Rogue
80


----------



## Beltbuster (Aug 29, 2010)

Hut, lvl 80 warlock Human 
Server: Azuremyst


----------



## Marlkintass (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm on Khaz'goroth. I get the feeling I may be the only one XD

Oh and I have the names Marlinka, Zordrak and Zaeffra at the moment.


----------



## Precis (Sep 22, 2010)

Ccarayhua, level 80 Hunter  
Macra, level 62 Shaman   

 Both Silvermoon server, Alliance side.


----------



## Dankore (Sep 27, 2010)

I play on Black Dragonflight level 80 hunter Dankore. Tauren. got a lot of characters spread out over other servers but nothing over 40.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 5, 2010)

Solveig - Ravenholdt

Right now though, playing Arkady on the Beta server Lost Isles if any of you happen to be in the beta.


----------



## firekeeper77 (Oct 16, 2010)

Eonar - US - Horde:

Firekeeper: 80 druid
Furrykeeper: 74 hunter
Fuzzykeeper: 80 shaman
Yiffyiff: 17 priest (anyone want to level? ^_^)
Milkkeeper: 35 warrior
Heartkeeper: 25 paladin

PM me for real id infos and stuff. more wow buddies is always a +. :>


----------



## Nex (Oct 18, 2010)

Stonemaul, US, Alliance (Actually looking to change servers, Stonemaul sucks nuts.)

Kehntwo: 80 Warlock
Nexnactu: 80 Death Knight, can tank heroics and pushes about 7.4k DPS
Ihasabandaid: 31 Druid 

The account is inactive at the moment because I have nobody to play with. o.o


----------



## YoshiChief (Oct 20, 2010)

Stormrage, Europe, Alliance

YoshiChief: Human Priest

(I also have a character on Azuremyst although I don't use him atm)


----------



## sbtanker (Oct 23, 2010)

Greeko lvl 71 Tauren Druid - Shattered Hand
Mythidas lvl 80 Dranei Shaman - Drak Thron
BrightHooves lvl 45 Tauren Druid - Emerald Dream


----------



## Morroke (Oct 24, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 1, 2010)

Maisuki - 80 troll mage on Zul'jin

Currently leveling a Draenei shaman by the same name on Kul Tiras

Edit: 100th reply! Do I win something?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm on US-Wyrmrest Accord. My characters are:

Sergo, 80 Tauren Death Knight
Anohe, 80 Tauren Shaman
Nartkal, 80 Troll Priest
Solandra, 80 Night Elf Rogue

I mostly just play Sergo, though.


----------



## Kibou (Nov 4, 2010)

Khadgar EU

80 Mage, Inakamono
80 Priest, Fullofgrace


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 19, 2010)

Caelestrasz US
80 Paladin, LightbornÃ©
80 Hunter, Jurtam

Taking a break till cataclysm at the moment though.


----------



## Rydel (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm on Shandris, a EST PvE server that seems to be missing from your list
80 Human Paladin, Rydel
72 Human Death Knight, Eddik
80 Nelf Druid, Kedris


----------



## xRezRaptorx (Nov 29, 2010)

*name *of the character, *server*, *race *and *class *(level is optional).

HEY  all of my characters are on emerald dream, and are horde
-LVL 80 orc hunter name: huntard
-LVL 80 tauren dk  name :rezhawk
-LVL 80 tauren warrior name: rezeagle
Pst me anytime ^^


----------



## Riavis (Nov 30, 2010)

Riavis- 80 Paladin

Vhon- 80 Druid

Anosai- 80 DK

Shandris realm


----------



## Panthros (Nov 30, 2010)

Skullrot- undead 80 warrior
Coojoo- tauren 80 druid *main*
Katanna- BE 80 hunter

Spinebroken pacific pvp


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Ibuuyk, Dalvengyr, Night Elf, Rogue.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 4, 2010)

Going to work on the update in a moment while I poast my own updated info into a post

Wyrmrest Accord
Zuldabi - 60 Troll Druid


----------



## Morroke (Dec 4, 2010)

Rydel said:


> I'm on Shandris, a EST PvE server that seems to be missing from your list
> 80 Human Paladin, Rydel
> 72 Human Death Knight, Eddik
> 80 Nelf Druid, Kedris



It's been there, but the issue is there are so many realms it's quite easy to pass over!


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 9, 2010)

Realm: Sentinels 

Faction: Alliance

Name: Aneyh
Race: Worgen
Class: Hunter
Level: 71

Name: Shenzie
Race: Worgen
Class: Death Night
Level: 61

Name: Ikuzak
Race: Worgen
Class: druid
Level: 8

Faction: Horde

Name: Zombaby
Race: Undead
Class: Warrior
Level: 4

Ask for real friend ID please.


----------



## StriderAuerion (Dec 9, 2010)

Realm: Korialstrasz
Name: Vaergyll
A Level 75 worgen warlock.


----------



## Stickyfur (Jan 7, 2011)

Hyjal 
Freemilk : Tauren Durid bear tank!

Fenris
Woofwood: Lowbie rogue worgen >.>

I'm also looking for a realm to roll a Worgen mage and some folks to play with. Gimme a shout if ya wanna play witha  crappy mage :3


----------



## Delta (Jan 21, 2011)

Magtheridon - US

Lifter - 66 Undead Rogue


----------



## Namalucibai (Jan 30, 2011)

Hyjal:

Namalucibai
85 Night Elf Feral/Restoration Druid

Cbaoth
47 Draenei Enhancement/Restoration Shaman

Amadeus (umlat over the u)
16 Worgen Feral/Restoration Druid


----------



## Morroke (Feb 7, 2011)

Updating this in the afternoon, tired.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 7, 2011)

All nice and spiffed up, excuse me while I go say hi to Huatar who I found on the list and have seen around a ton on Wyrmrest.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 25, 2011)

*Server:* Arygos

*Name:* Komamurak (worgan warrior)


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2011)

If you want, I can help with adding things in.


Also:

Xydaine level 76 Blood Elf Rogue Farstriders


----------



## Morroke (Feb 25, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you want, I can help with adding things in.
> 
> 
> Also:
> ...



By all means, feel free. It's been pretty slow with new additions lately anyways though.


----------



## Kelo (Mar 5, 2011)

add me!!

AragÃ¨n, Xiuhcoatl, Kelo, Dracyn, OmegÃ  - Destromath Alliance
Aragen - Vek'Nilash Alliance
Kuze - Nazgrel Alliance
Kelodragon - Bloodscalp Horde
RÃ  - Silver Hand Horde

And for anyone that would like to say hi over Real ID: Keloflame@gmail.com


----------



## Aetius (Mar 14, 2011)

Realm: Darkspear
Name: Stanleet
Race: Undead
Lvl: 85
Class: Warlock

Realm: Galakrond
Name: Stanleet
Race: Human
Lvl: 80
Class: Priest


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 24, 2011)

Realm: Aerie Peak
Name: Notaddicted
Race: Troll
Lvl: 22
Class: Hunter.

I got Wow free from blizz for a month, help me make it much funnier/furrier


----------



## Morroke (Mar 24, 2011)

Updating.


----------



## Garfang (Mar 30, 2011)

I used to play world of Warcraft 3 months ago  i quit but maybe i will come back sometime i played on Europe The Maelstorm Alliance Worgen Hunter 85 ^^ only the time will say if i ever go back


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2011)

Varius Worgen warrior 76 Moon Guard
Elsa Goblin Shaman 71 Farstriders

Sariael's 85, Ozriel's 84.


----------



## Ashblood (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm on Thunderhorn Troll shaman level 76 named Zuljuju


----------



## Myrkrvaldyr (May 6, 2011)

Kargath US
Valdyr, Worgen Death Knight level 85

thats my main, ill add the rest of my characters here in a bit


----------



## Oopslol (May 6, 2011)

Mountain PvE server: Azjol-Nerub
Name: Especial
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/azjolnerub/especial/advanced


----------



## ChaosInTrance (Jun 4, 2011)

You can throw me on the Shadow Council server. 

Roska, 85 Hunter Tauren
Nandini, 62 Druid Tauren

Sad to see no one else is there


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 16, 2011)

Tauren Resto Shaman, Skullcrusher US. Drakonman Level 85


----------



## Shockerz (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm on Spinebreaker. Level 70 Orc warrior named Uninterested.


----------



## littlekiba (Aug 3, 2011)

Oceanic Caelstraz
Troll Druid       Goblin Rogue
Tarokar          Sneakyfoot
85                    30


----------



## AriaFoxx (Aug 31, 2011)

okay honestly Ive been off of wow for about 7-8 months now and had several 80s/70s when I played but gave my account away to a friend, so looking to start over again but would like to start with a group of friendlies as alliance to which I know alliance baaawwww and same for horde.  been on both sides before but want alliance this time to be a kick a** worgen cause lets be honest the horde got screwed with the new races business at least in my opinion....anywho getting back to it, Ive been away and my guild experiences have not been good ones in the past an not for being a ninja or a dick really just had a lot of elitist guilds pick me up for some reason   so if someone would be interested in giving an old player a chance give me a shout or somethins.  my characters amount and level wise were 2 druids a 70 and an 80, 82 warlock, 80 paladin, 80 mage, 72 paladin, 79 DK, 75 DK, 70 shaman, 55 warrior and a 45 hunter plus lots of others Ive created and deleted, yea I had way to much time on my hands when I played which won't be the case anymore as I'm rather busy so I'm not gonna be on tons with work an all but yea lookinh to be casual anyway. guess thats about it /ramble session


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 31, 2011)

AriaFoxx said:


> okay honestly Ive been off of wow for about 7-8 months now and had several 80s/70s when I played but gave my account away to a friend, so looking to start over again but would like to start with a group of friendlies as alliance to which I know alliance baaawwww and same for horde.  been on both sides before but want alliance this time to be a kick a** worgen cause lets be honest the horde got screwed with the new races business at least in my opinion....anywho getting back to it, Ive been away and my guild experiences have not been good ones in the past an not for being a ninja or a dick really just had a lot of elitist guilds pick me up for some reason   so if someone would be interested in giving an old player a chance give me a shout or somethins.  my characters amount and level wise were 2 druids a 70 and an 80, 82 warlock, 80 paladin, 80 mage, 72 paladin, 79 DK, 75 DK, 70 shaman, 55 warrior and a 45 hunter plus lots of others Ive created and deleted, yea I had way to much time on my hands when I played which won't be the case anymore as I'm rather busy so I'm not gonna be on tons with work an all but yea lookinh to be casual anyway. guess thats about it /ramble session



Racewise? Maybe.
Racial wise? Not really. I do like the added 1% weapon speed and the pack Hobgoblin which is VERY useful for people that farm mats.


----------



## AriaFoxx (Aug 31, 2011)

yea very true the goblin racials are pretty sweet but race wise the worgen win to me lol not just because of the furry aspect either I just always thought before that it would be cool to be able to play as one of the worgen from like sfk.  to be honest the one thing I didn't totally care for with goblins was the same prob I have with gnomes, you just feel like a walking piece of the ground being so short. lol


----------



## LozBluemane (Sep 5, 2011)

EU Server Turalyon: Lozzy, gnome deathknight, and RainbÃ¸wdash, draenei shaman, both 85 c:


----------



## KFCasey (Sep 23, 2011)

DouglasAdams on zuluhed ^_^ 85 bloodelf hunter


----------



## Delta (Oct 2, 2011)

Im not sure why there's all this goblin dissing going on. I dont play anymore, but I remember the goblins finally bringing an advantage that has been exclusive to the alliance until now. Shortness. Do you know how hard it is to spot a cloaked gnome in catastrofuck of a furball fight? Near impossible. And now the horde gets that nifty little feature.

Lets not forget goblins are just bad ass.
The goblin female laugh is completely adorable.
And, they have the best music in the game


----------



## Daea (Oct 19, 2011)

All on Hellscream US Central PvE server:
Toth, 85 Night Elf Druid
Conall, 85 Worgen Hunter
Bellicoso, 85 Gnome Warrior
Leucon, 85 Human Warlock


----------



## Aetius (Oct 25, 2011)

Realm: Velen 

Herpdederp, 85 Worgen Priest


----------



## Inashne117 (Oct 26, 2011)

US Pacific - Rivendare (PvP)
Furrfettish - Lv 85 Tauren Blood Death Knight
Inashne - Lv 85 Tauren Survival Hunter

US Pacific - Crushridge (PvP)
Furreals - Lv 85 Worgen Protection Warrior
Furthewin - Lv 26 Worgen Frost Mage

US Pacific - Shattered Halls
Quinnton - Lv 85 Blood Elf Protection Paladin

Update: I have cancelled my WoW subscription until further notice. It's just not fun for me anymore = /


----------



## Tearo Husky (Nov 25, 2011)

My toons are:

Eldaran (Lvl 85 Paladin) - Lightbringer
Magiwizard (Lvl 85 Mage) - Lightbringer


----------



## Kisura (Dec 12, 2011)

I play on the US Server Medivh, however thinking of exfering to Stomrage.

Characters-

Kousetsu - Lvl85 Worgen Druid Cryoshock - Lvl 85 Draenei Pally Keirsu(Soon to be changed) - lvl 85 Worgen Rogue
Kisuren - Lvl85 Worgen Warrior Anubis - lvl 85 Worgen Hunter Tsukai - lvl 85 Draenei Shaman 
Bloodfox - lvl 85 Worgen DK and Derpcat -lvl 66 Worgen Druid

I also have another 85 worgen rogue on Wrymrest Accord. Along with a level 60 Druid.

I've been playing for six years, and yes alot of my toons are worgen. Ever since I began to play I wished for them to be a playable race 

(More than likely moving my main to Stormrage in the coming weeks)


----------



## Whorse (Dec 12, 2011)

Lv 85 BE Priest- Wickledlovely (Holy... yes holy <3) Black Dragonflight
None of my other toons compare so arent worth mentioning ^_^


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 13, 2011)

Go ahead and remove me from the list. I'm no longer on Zul'jin and I also quit... for now. I'll see if MoP actually brings me back.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 22, 2011)

I just stopped playing WOW, as a matter of fact, until I see more of Mists content previews.

I played mainly on Garona.

I have an 85 Orc Hunter, Perseum
And an 85 Orc Death Knight, Ghorgast
And an 85 Goblin Mage, Alissia
And an 81 Belf Shadow Priest, Alunos.

I miss WoW a lot, but I needed to take a break from it for a time.


----------



## Dreleth (Dec 31, 2011)

Server: Moon Guard
85 Worgen Rogue - Dreleth
85 Worgen Priest - Zayeve
85 Worgen Warlock - Zavule

These are the ones I play currently...I have a bunch of old 70's and 80's scattered across many servers but I doubt they're important seeing as I don't even touch em anymore.

If someone wants to add me on RealID for cross-server BG's, dungeons, or just to chat; dreleth@gmail.com


----------



## SavageOF (Jan 7, 2012)

i have 3 85s on wildhammer, Worgen hunter savageof, human mage Andrador, orc shaman SÃ¢vÃ¡ge, at least i think thats the shamans name, i have a lot of savage's with alt codes


----------



## Yago (Jan 15, 2012)

My main is Hellhoof, 85 Dranei Hunter on The Underbog


----------



## Shouden (Jan 30, 2012)

Alright, I've only been playing the Starter Edition so far. Might upgrade to the full thing eventually...I want to save up and get the full Cataclysm upgrade though. ($60 on battle.net)

Anyways, I'm on Baelgun

And my characters are:

Rozzel - Human Hunter lvl 11
Elinaria - Blood Elf Hunter lvl 20

Quick question:
To upgrade to cataclysm, all I need is Lich King, WoW full and the Cataclysm right? 'Cause that's what they're selling on battle.net, however, if I need the other one, it's $2 on amazon, so not a big deal.

Also...why do we need the Lich King pack? I'm playing the game it's already talking about the Lich King like he's dead.

But...I know I want to at least do one or two more test characters, once I get Cataclysm, I'm going to be a Worgen chick. I just need to figure out what class I want to play to lvl 85+ as.


----------



## oneriver (Feb 4, 2012)

For anyone who is interested, a friend and I started a guild on Moon Guard a little while back that is completely made up of furs- We're only level 3 at the moment, but have 100 members, and are pretty social. We don't have any class/race restrictions, and only have a few rules, one of which being that nothing adult goes on in guild chat. Check us out if you're looking for fellow WoWfurs! The guild is <By Claws and Paws> and we're ally. =D


----------



## Landown (May 3, 2012)

Landown-

Server- Sargeras 
Toons- Freyia 85 rogue Human
          Kamiliareul- 85 DK Worgen

Server Velen
Toons Alistina 85 Pally Draenia


----------



## Kahoku (May 17, 2012)

85 shaman ( resto )  name : BlÃ¹
85 priest ( disc /holy) name : BlÃ»
52 warrior ( tank ) name : BlÃ¼

illidan is the server, and Horde M'fers.


----------



## Raymond Night Fur (Jun 9, 2012)

Area 52, (85 tauren DK "main" Crowl), 85 tauren druid - purfect  , 85 undead warrior - voidoflife  , 85 tauren shaman - gotmilked  ,   85 orc hunter - Therianray   , 85 undead warlock - deatharmonic   , 84 bloodelf pally - Furaffinity   , 85 worgen priest - Furfright   , 85 goblin mage - fumes
BlackRock, 85 worgen rogue - shadowfur   , 85 worgen hunter - ganknyiff
Moonguard, 85 worgen druid - Crowl
Undermine, 85 bloodelf rogue - Stillstabin   , 85 tauren warrior - bovinejedi   , 85 worgen DK - Crowl

And a bunch of other 20- 70s i dont care to mention

I spent alot of my highschool years in WoW ^^;


----------



## Wulfe (Jun 25, 2012)

Current "mains"
Lexibelle - 85 hpal - frostmane
Amaranthe - 85 arms/prot war - Korgath 
Jezebel - 85 huntard - Mug'thol.

I have all the classes 85 minus shammy and lock and have no intention of leveling them >_<

I strictly play horde, but I am always up for old world raids and stuff so add me if you wanna play..or chat 

realid: duelbran@msn.com


----------



## Makoraias (Jul 7, 2012)

Alterac Mountains - Makoraias Lv. 85 Orc Mage
I play mostly Horde, but I sometimes dabble with Alliance toons every now and then.  Kinda waiting on MoP to start playing again since I'm burnt out on DS. :S


----------



## Kherr (Aug 23, 2012)

All of my toons are on US servers. My primary are as follows:

DAKherrTD - Bleeding Hollow, 85 Tauren Resto Druid - http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/bleeding-hollow/Dakherrtd/simple
DAKherr - Bleeding Hollow, 77 Orc Frost Death Knight - http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/bleeding-hollow/Dakherr/simple
Draegon - Bleeding Hollow, 72 Gobline Arcane Mage - http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/bleeding-hollow/Draegon/simple

Currently without time because money's tight. T_T


----------



## Kitte (Dec 28, 2012)

OMG how did I not see this??

Main is Embershot on Barthilas- Lvl 90 Troll Hunter

Spirestone-
Kittykow - 90 Tauren Feral/Guardian Druid
Astralore - 89 Troll Enhance/Resto Shaman
Affluent - 82 Undead Frost/Blood Death Knight

+ a bunch of alts


----------



## Burnide (Jan 23, 2013)

Burnide#1264 ... Burnide, 90 Night Elf Balance Druid, Wyrmrest Accord US. 

BLAH.


----------



## inventor (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a very large number of characters across 15-20 servers in NA-East. My mains are on Eonar; specifically Powerward [85 DK], Cantata [65 Mage], Aethelbrandr [80 Warrior], along with several others ranging from 15-65 I occasionally mess around on. It's probably best to add me by RealID, just add ariehl AT aum DOT edu


----------



## Hewge (Mar 12, 2013)

I played on Barthilas and Caelestrasz orginally. But these days I play on Bleeding Hollow-US

Alliance - Names: Hewge, Otter


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 14, 2013)

All my characters are on Wyrmrest Accord, both Horde and Alliance side.
One 80 on Rexxar.

I don't have a subscription anymore, but I'm always looking for buddies to run around with and goof off.


----------



## darkstormdragon (Jul 2, 2013)

For those of you who might be interested I have started an All Furry/Fandom guild on Sisters of Elune, Alliance side, it is open to just Furrys or Fandom (friends of furs), Not restricted to Worgen's or Panda's you can roll any Alliance race/class you wish, the reason I chose Sisters is most of my higher level Alliance toons are there so it would be easier to help people level, craft items, just all round easy, if your interested, roll a level 1, join and have fun, if you want eventually move a toon there if your not happy on your current server, I do have an all Horde server which is Hellscream and a Ton of alts, best to add me to RealID: atrumanimus@live.com or hit me up Via Skype: darkstormdragon1 and I will hop in game if I am at home and add you.  Hope to see some of you guys online at some point


----------



## Tymid (Jul 29, 2013)

Server: Laughing Skull

Characters: 

Levicorpus--Lv. 90--Warlock
Kedavra--Lv. 15--Hunter


(MANY MORE TO COME. Will edit as necessary.)


----------



## Kinori (Oct 13, 2013)

Meeps! 

Trying to gets back into the game, after taking a break for quite awhile. o3o Woulds luffs friends (or a guild for that matter o3o) to play with, run dungeons with, or moar! 89 Paladin, Kinori, on Moon Guard - Alliance. Or my battletag: Kinori#1885~!

*squeaks and flies away owo/*


----------



## Yenanator (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm a 72 (?) Orc Death Knight on Burning Legion. I haven't played in soooo long. XD

Edit: Oh yeah his name is Gruuz.


----------



## Mallin (Dec 13, 2013)

Alliance on Lightbringer,Scarlet Crusade,Garithos, and Arthas(US). Ã‘elaria(Rogue),Ã‘etrak(Priest),DrakÃºs(Warrior),Naltrak(Mage) all 90. Battletage is Shallus#1521


----------



## Jags (Dec 21, 2013)

Decided to start again on a new email, so I've literally had one evening of progress.

Aerie Peak

Rainwizard

Worgen Hunter


----------



## Szhival (Dec 28, 2013)

EU The Shat'tar RP Alliance - Syel, Draenei Pries // Elvryk, Human Paladin.


----------



## Gryxll (Jun 2, 2014)

I am shocked that there has yet to be a single person from meh home planet! Unless I overlooked it which I feel is a possibility with all these names mmm.. Would be fun to play with some interesting people sometime.

Mal'Ganis - Girgorb, Undead Warlock
Graeiouyk#1993


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 29, 2014)

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/hyjal/Ivellios/simple


----------



## Hydric (Oct 8, 2014)

Gryxll said:


> I am shocked that there has yet to be a single person from meh home planet! Unless I overlooked it which I feel is a possibility with all these names mmm.. Would be fun to play with some interesting people sometime.
> 
> Mal'Ganis - Girgorb, Undead Warlock
> Graeiouyk#1993



I am also on Mal'ganis. Hydric#1870
I just switched over to there getting ready for the new expansion. I've been Ally all my life but I'm finally rolling horde haha. Right now I'm playing monk, but I'll probably main my shaman come WoD.


----------



## Xeone (Dec 21, 2014)

Hysteria#1348
Shattered Hand
Hysteria - 100 Night Elf Druid


----------



## Marafane (Jan 10, 2015)

Does this thread even live any more? Seems like there hasn't been that much activity in it. Might as well add my stuff could use some furry friends to run with now and then. Kinda been lazy/unlucky with gearing up.

Bnet: Starshadow#1550

Dawnbringer (Alliance)
Zaishara -  100 Worgen warlock http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/dawnbringer/Zaishara/advanced
Zaisha    -  100 Worgen Druid         http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/dawnbringer/Zaisha/advanced

Thrall (Horde)
Valzuri  - 100 Panda Mage http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/thrall/Valzuri/advanced

As well as more low levels then I have the patience to list. Hopefuly, I didn't typo my bnet ID. -.-


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 10, 2015)

Well if anyone plays on the EU servers I play - all of which are on The Sha'tar pve/rp server.
Kinharia - 100 Rogue (A)
Mahria - 90 Mage     (H)
Janidia - 90 Shaman (H)
Kanadé - 90 Monk    (A)
Lucindia - 90 Death Knight (A)


----------



## FenrirUnbound (Mar 1, 2015)

B-Net: Vanagandr#1547

Kel'Thuzad - Alliance
Syreilliia - 100 Resto/Balance Druid; Night Elf
GraceofElune - 100 Feral Druid; Night Elf
Ispreadumqt - 100 Frost/Blood Death Knight; Human
Blinkndot - 100 Frost/Fire Mage; Human
Shadowcloned - 100 Combat/Subt Rogue; Human

Bleeding Hollow - Horde
Holybhallz - 91 Disc/Holy Priest; Tauren
WolvenPanda - 90 BM/WW Monk; Pandaren


Add me if you'd like to game. Would love some furries on my friends list


----------



## DylanM40 (Mar 3, 2015)

B-Net: DylanM40#1937

Moon Guard-Alliance
Dylantm-100 Human Monk (Windwalker)

I have other characters but I barely touch them so it's no point posting them up for the time being I guess. Yeah hit me up if anyone is from the server or looking to change servers. I wouldn't mind having someone to run around doing quests or doing other stuff together.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jun 22, 2015)

Jiserrphira - Silvermoon
lv100 Draenei Holy Priest

Not overly well geared but I'm always up for easy dungeon runs (working on heroics).


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 22, 2015)

i used to play Wow... then i went outside


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jun 22, 2015)

Outside to Goldshire on an RP server 'aye?


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 22, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Outside to Goldshire on an RP server 'aye?


nahh outside of my house where other people roam and you can actually taste the beer at the pub. you should try it. its better than VR.


----------



## Raven The Wolf (Jun 28, 2015)

*name of the character, server, race, class, level.

RamenWolf ( Horde ) EU
Chamber Of Aspects but may be getting a realm transfer soon not sure which server.
Level 100 Combat Rogue.


*


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jun 30, 2015)

Well I'm getting into WoW again so..

Name: Vauldis ( goes for any of my characters)
Species: Worgen ( I have another undead character)
Class: Warlock level 14
Realm: uh I think it's something like al'alkirk or something , and another character on ravencrest

I'm currently a f2p scrub


----------

